# More Canadian Open pictures



## atruckerswife (Jul 8, 2008)

Did not manage to get as many as usual.


----------



## Molson (Jul 9, 2008)

Where's the shrunken head pic I snuck in there?


----------



## atruckerswife (Jul 9, 2008)

I have your pic you snuck in there Jim, but you only got half of it,  :P  :P


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 10, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Did not manage to get as many as usual



  what were you too busy, or something??


----------



## atruckerswife (Jul 10, 2008)

Just a tad Adrianne,    

Being so close to home makes a comp even worse, as when you forget something someone needs to run and get it,


----------

